
Every animated GIF on Wikipedia - speednoise
http://www.wikigifs.org/
======
jentulman
I was idly flicking through, took quite a while before I looked at the title
whilst waiting for this one <http://www.wikigifs.org/#Ajax-loader.gif>

------
JMiao
Interesting way to spark curiosity and learn new things! I wish there was a
link to the Wikipedia article/section under each GIF.

~~~
jf

        > Interesting way to spark curiosity and learn new things!

Thanks! That's exactly why I designed this page. I've learned so much from
just looking at GIFs.

    
    
        > I wish there was a link to the Wikipedia article/section under each GIF.

If the image is used in an "en" language Wikipedia article, a link to that
article appears beneath the image.

For example, this image is used in the "Screen Printing" article:
<http://www.wikigifs.org/#PrintLayers500px.gif>

You can also click on the title of the image to get the file information for
any image, scroll down to the "file usage" area for a full list.

~~~
JMiao
ah, didn't see that. thanks joel!

------
fafner
Warning: Some GIFs are NSFW! I just hit space to see some penis GIF.

~~~
jf
Dang, sorry about that. Do you happen to remember the title of the image you
saw?

I've been playing wack-a-mole with the NSFW GIFs and I appreciate people
reporting images that I've missed.
(<https://github.com/jpf/wikigifs/commits/master/animated-gifs>)

~~~
xnxn
Dereccion.gif is one.

~~~
jf
Thanks, removed.
([https://github.com/jpf/wikigifs/commit/7568a938942b1ce37ac40...](https://github.com/jpf/wikigifs/commit/7568a938942b1ce37ac4059ff0d3d237602c68bc))

~~~
rickyconnolly
you could set up an alternative 'naughtypedia' site for these!

------
languagehacker
This would be a lot more impressive if it didn't just come from a dump prepped
by Wikipedia. MediaWiki has an API, you know.

~~~
jf
I know about the MediaWiki API and use it to find the articles associated with
an image.

However, I wasn't able to figure out how to use the MediaWiki API to get a
list of all animated GIFs with >=2 frames. Did I miss something?

